# Museum District gathering



## pubscrawler (Jul 29, 2013)

Speaking of RVs [recreational vehicles]
Are you are looking for a simple form of recreational vehicle?
If you are in the Museum District, just north of Herman Park, there is a gathering every Second Saturday.

```
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
WHAT: H.B.M. [HOUSTON BICYCLE MUSEUM Sponsored Bike Swap Meet
WHERE: 5512 Crawford St., 77004
WHEN: JUNE 11th (EVERY 2ND SAT) about 10 to 3
UPDATES: FceBook Groups/769796350370972/
WEATHER: TBA
RESTROOMS: CLEAN/PUBLIC ~ 2 blocks south at McGovern Gardens
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
```
We have access to the large Museum lot to stage the Swap.
Parking is on the street and on the median.
This site will be available every Second Saturday.
Bring a table and chair to set up and stay awhile.

```
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SO! Bring it, Trade it, Sell it, Buy it, Fix it, Ride it !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
```
IKAYAK


----------

